# JRE Version ermitteln



## FinalbrainXP (17. Nov 2006)

Hi, hab ne kurze Frage. Lässt sich in java die Version der JRE ermitteln ? Habe schon rumgegoogelt, aber noch nichts gefunden 

Brauche sowas wie hier in der Art:

String javaVersion = javaspecialkit.getJREVersion();


----------



## Beni (17. Nov 2006)

System.getProperty( "java.version" )


----------



## FinalbrainXP (17. Nov 2006)

Perfekt. Grande Merci..das ist exakt das was ich brauche 

 :toll:


----------

